# Switch panel selection



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

IMO go with New Wire Marine using all Contura switches. You can design a panel that fits perfectly and is easy to upgrade later. 

https://newwiremarine.com/custom-marine-switch-panels/


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Have one custom made--get exactly what you want.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Will you need a switch for GPS? Maybe get an 8 switch??


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> Will you need a switch for GPS? Maybe get an 8 switch??


yep, bilge pump too


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Firecat, all panels mentioned so far are good panels. I love the blue sea panels.
But the second panel you showed, I gotta say something about.
I bought one from flea bay a few years back and it’s been an amazing panel for the money! I bought the one with green backlighting “it’s in my truck” and not a single issue with it whatsoever! The usb charger is nice as is the acc outlet. Also, having a volt gauge is nice on the skiff and you won’t need to buy one of those either.
If you go that rt, you will want to look over the wiring on the back as some are not wired right from what I’ve read. Also, the wires look and feel a little on the light side but have had zero issues thus far. In the end, pick one and go with it!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is no real point to putting your gps on a switch. It already has it's own switch, conveniently located right there on the unit.

These are simple three way rockers. Bilge. Nav light (Both on, off, anchor only), Interior. Blank. If I had to do it again I might use a different style switch but this way is cheap, easy, and you can control the quality of the wiring. You can use an illuminated switch if you want. You can even wire them to light up when you nav lights are turned on. If one of them goes pear shaped it's an easy fix.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a new ire type panel...my knees turn switches on and off all the time. Depending on your placement the recessed Blue Seas could be better if your knees will be near the switches.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Years ago we all made our own switch panels (using everything from plexi on up...). Cole Hersee switches were considered top of the line (and I still like them for long years of service in bad environments...). That said -before you buy, make a point of looking at high end builders (Hells Bay, Egret, to name a few) to see exactly what they're using.. Not so much the styling or fit/finish as the actual switches, breakers, etc. You might find that panels you're looking at now might not have the best parts...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2018)

Cole Hersee still makes the best switches and components!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Part of the reason I want to go with the blue seas again is simplicity. It comes fully wired, and has an integral fuse panel. All you need to do is run a power lead to it and your individual wires to whatever and your done. The fuse panel sits under the plastic cover with a rubber jacket over it making it super easy to deal with. I've seen several high end skiff builds with it too.

The custom panels are interesting, but expensive and need finishing. And a seperate fuse block. So does the second one I posted, only the accessories are fused. 

I'm not putting the GPS/FF on a switch. And my bilge pumps are always directly wired to the battery. Yes I'm part of the great bilge debate, but this is my preference. 

Thanks guys, I think I made up my mind more or less.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm still going around on this one. I was set on what I wanted, but blue seas no longer makes the panel I liked in white.

So I was shopping for more LED's and looking around Oznium.com (great products for cheap). I stumbled upon some new switches they have out that look like the super highend ones I've seen. Now I'm thinking about making my own panel out of opaque acrylic or lexan. Thoughts?

https://www.oznium.com/switches/anti-vandal-led-switch


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

They have this style too.

https://www.oznium.com/switches/waterproof-led-switch


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm still going around on this one. I was set on what I wanted, but blue seas no longer makes the panel I liked in white.
> 
> So I was shopping for more LED's and looking around Oznium.com (great products for cheap). I stumbled upon some new switches they have out that look like the super highend ones I've seen. Now I'm thinking about making my own panel out of opaque acrylic or lexan. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.oznium.com/switches/anti-vandal-led-switch


I've used them, didnt have any issues during the brief time I had the boat they were on. My only complaint was that the spring on the push button was kind of light - which made me feel like they would'nt last more than a year or two. Also, the pigtails that came on the switches were much lighter gauge than what I like to use on boats (I usually don't use anything smaller than 15 ga.) Those are guesses, and not based on experience. I wouldn't trust one for a bilge though, use a heavier switch for critical devices like that.

They do look awesome, and get the job done for low current devices like lights and such.


----------

